# Buttermilk?



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

If I don't have any buttermilk. Can I put butter in milk and use that as buttermilk? Can there be any other substitutes for this?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 7, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> If I don't have any buttermilk. Can I put butter in milk and use that as buttermilk? Can there be any other substitutes for this?


 
Hi Nicole,

I'll have to double check the amounts, but I'm pretty sure that you add vinegar, not butter, to regular milk as a substitute for real buttermilk. 

However, I have to head to a meeting right now, so I'll have to check it out when I get back. 

John


----------



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks so much Ron.


----------



## Raine (Mar 7, 2005)

Buttermilk Substitute For 1 cup, use 1 cup plain yogurt or sour cream; 1 tablespoon lemon juice or vinegar plus enough milk to make 1 cup; 1 cup milk plus 1 3/4 tablespoons cream of tartar; or 1/4 cup buttermilk powder and 1 cup water.


----------



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

1/2 cup, plus 2 tablespoons buttermilk.

Rainee, I would put equal amounts of sour cream to make this portion of buttermilk?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

I've always kept my substitute a bit more simple - I use 1 cup milk to 2 TBS fresh lime juice - you can also use white vinegar or lemon juice.


Let sit for 10 minutes


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 7, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> If I don't have any buttermilk. Can I put butter in milk and use that as buttermilk? Can there be any other substitutes for this?



Homemade Buttermilk Recipe
Serves/Makes:1 cup
Ready in: < 30 minutes
Difficulty: 3
(1=easiest :: hardest=5)

Categories:
Mixes and Make Your Own Recipes

# 1 cup whole milk
# ***ONE of the following***
# 1 3/4 tablespoon cream of tartar
# 1 tablespoon white vinegar
# 1 tablespoon lemon juice

Add acidic ingredient (tartar, vinegar or lemon juice) to the milk and stir.

Let stand at room temperature for 15 minutes. The milk should start to curdle. Stir well before using.

A combination of plain yogurt (3/4 cup) and whole milk (1/4) cup can also be used to replace a cup of buttermilk in most recipes.

source:
http://mixes.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/9/Homemade_Buttermilk57898.shtml


----------



## nicole (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, you were a big help. Now I don't have to go to the store


----------



## Alix (Mar 7, 2005)

Moved to dairy.


----------



## Otter (Mar 7, 2005)

I went the lemon/vinegar route for a while, but I've been using SACO Buttermilk Blend for about 6 months now and am happier with that. It is inexpensive and has a 2 year shelf life if refrigerated. Just add 1 T to water (I always have that on hand) and you have buttermilk.

http://www.sacofoods.com/


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Moved to dairy.



lmao


----------

